# Woodcock/Grouse Tomorrow?



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Anyone hitting the woods tomorrow?

I will probably hit Grand River area- don't expect to see anything, just want to let my Brittany pup stretch her legs..


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Should be a nice morning for you and your pup to get out. I wouldn't be surprised if you bump a few resident or early migrating Woodcock.
As a bonus, the woods are getting pretty colorful. Great time of the year!
Good luck.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

I would wait until Monday or if you have to get out try late morning when the gun hunters are heading home. Good luck, I've got a Brittany as well but I'll wait until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Ya, we'll see- if the orange army is out, we'll go to other areas.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

ditto, i'm waiting till monday.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Good news & Bad...

Good news first- We got into the timberdoodles! We had 6 different flushes, I'm sure a few of them were the same birds. I managed one.

It was a pleasant 2-1/2 hr hunt.

Bad- My Brittany pup likes to flush... her ranging is decent but it needs to be better in the thick cover. I'm going to try and get two chukars for tomorrow and work with her to reinforce pointing.

She points all day long with the wing on the rod in the back yard- but live birds gets her too excited...


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

A couple pics...



http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=3068&pictureid=16396


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=3068&pictureid=16397


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing pics, now I can't wait to get out.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I went back Sunday morning with a couple chukars... Molly flushed the first one...but the second one she pointed 3 times on and I walked in and shot it...
She's learning 

We chased woodcock for an hour and she still kicked up 3... she's scent trailing them pretty good (I watched her on two of them) but she's still getting too close and flushing them.... IDK, maybe WC are nervous flushers? We'll keep chasing them.


----------

